# Lens Won't Extend on My Sony camera



## hoosier1 (Jan 15, 2010)

When I push the power button on my Sony DSC-P92 Cyber-shot camera the "on" light briefly flashes but does not stay on, and the lens does not extend at all. 

Camera worked fine a couple of weeks ago. The camera is like-new, never dropped, always kept in a pouch.

I used fresh batteries and ran a paper edge around both lens barrels to clear any dust particles. Is there anything more I might try before disposing of the camera?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi hoosier1 :wave:

For the cost of repairing it, the only thing I can think of is a farewell prayer :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you say you used fresh batteries but are they good quality from a store that has a high turnover ?? 

Double check also that the contacts where the batteries mate are clean .. I have a friend who had similar problems (not with a Sony though) and we traced his problems to contacts & batteries. If you use rechargeable batteries make sure that they are fully charged and have not been overcharged .. this can damage them .. my camera uses both Alkaline & rechargeable .. if yours does too then try using some good quality new batteries that are capable of giving a high output current without losing voltage. 

Your symptoms definitely seem to indicate that power being given is insufficient for the cameras requirement.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd try buying new batteries again. Unless the fresh batteries were ones you just bought. But if they have been sitting for a while they could be dead too.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just did a quick search about your camera specs and battery .. seems it takes rechargeable and could date back as far as 2003 .. if your batteries date back that far and haven't been charged recently, the battery seems like a good place to start .. they don't hold charge forever and they don't last forever either!


----------



## hoosier1 (Jan 15, 2010)

:dance: Almost sent my camera to the photography graveyard

But, SHE LIVES, SHE LIVES !!!

I was using fresh, voltmeter-tested, non-rechargeable AA batteries.

However, I failed to notice that said batteries were of the carbon-zinc type, apparently the worse possible choice for digital camera use (although I found hardly any warnings about this on the Internet).

In any case, I put in new, non-rechargeable Energizer Lithium AA batteries, and all seems A-Okay again.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for posting back with the news :wink:

A tip worth noting if you decide to get rechargeable batteries: They have different ratings for different uses, measured in mAh or milliamps/hour, the higher you can get the better - It's a bit like having a car with either a 1 gallon or 10 gallon fuel-tank.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

and don't forget that it's said ENELOOP are said to be the best!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, DF......:thumb:

I'll have to check into them.....I have an old DSC-V1 running on the original battery.

Don't think that'll do it.......:sigh: NP FC11 is a specialty battery.....they are available, though....:thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Remember rechargeable batteries are 1.2V, Non rechargeable are 1.5V that can make a difference.

Also a standard voltmeter is not a real good battery tester. They do make/sell small battery testers. They place a small load on the battery during testing.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

SABL said:


> Thanks, DF......:thumb:
> 
> I'll have to check into them.....I have an old DSC-V1 running on the original battery.
> 
> Don't think that'll do it.......:sigh: NP FC11 is a specialty battery.....they are available, though....:thumb:


ENELOOP to my knowledge only manufacture standard size rechargeable batteries like AA & AAA so you won't be able to replace it with their range unless there is an adapter that would take and replace the original.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't think I'll have any luck with an adapter......the battery isn't very big. ~25mm wide......1"


----------



## hoosier1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Since I use my camera only infrequently, I find rechargeable batteries a nuisance to keep charged.

I use a small battery tester, but I doubt it puts a small load on the battery. In fact, I haven't found any AA or AAA battery testers on the Internet that claim to put a load on the battery. Does anyone know of such?


----------

